# how long before adding frogs to a vivarium / add springtails?



## tylerh (May 3, 2011)

Hi All - 

I was wondering - My viv has been set up for almost 2 weeks, and I am waiting another 2 so ti finishes its cycle before getting some frogs - Hopefully thumbnails -

I was wondering how long before introducing the frogs, I should introduce springtails to the vivarium - Or if I should just add them after the frogs when it is time to feed?

I thought it would be good to maybe get some springtails established in there before the frogs, so they have a ready food source..

Thanks!


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

It can depend on variables, but if you can add springs to the viv without depleting your culture - colony, it can let them get a foothold in the viv before they are eaten, which can happen faster than you would think.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd go ahead and put in your springs now, so they can scurry off and get a foothold before the frogs are introduced. Otherwise, the frogs will eat them up as soon as they are dumped in


----------

